

Show HN: Troubleshoot distributed systems - packetbeats

We&#x27;d love your feedback on our MVP, designed to help troubleshoot distributed systems in general, and web applications in particular. It&#x27;s like Firebug&#x27;s network tab, but for the backend.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;packetbeat.com
======
beat
That looks interesting. Do you have plans for a way to filter data before it
arrives in your system for security/regulatory reasons? How does it handle
PII?

~~~
packetbeats
Thanks for the question. Right now we have some heuristics to automatically
take out passwords but we want to add the option to only send the URLs by
default, and only enable full tracing selectively. This would help with
privacy but also with the bandwidth consumption.

~~~
beat
Yes, definitely think about that stuff. It's a very cool idea, but a lot of
the places that could use it are handling PHI, PII, and other sensitive data.

------
packetbeats
Link: [http://packetbeat.com/](http://packetbeat.com/)

